# Use of diamond slurry.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just slicked up a Barge for a friend of mine. I wanted to use the slurry, rated at 3.2 million grit.

You real have to work your way up slowly with the stones, and make sure you get all of the scratch patterns out--every single one of them!

But the slurry really polishes not only the decorative part of the bevel, but the edge as well. Incredibly sharp!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks great! How long does it take to do that?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Looks great! How long does it take to do that?


Four days. You have to move up in stones slowly, Like first a 140, than a 320, then a 400, and so on until you reach 10,000 or 15,000 grit.

Then you use paste and glass, starting with 1.0 micron and ending with the 3.2 million grit.

From there, you tell the client, "Do not touch the edge." But they all do...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very nice @The Tourist !

I still remember quite fondly when my eldest Son, then a Boy Scout and was 15 years old, got his first very nice knife for Christmas. It was a Benchmade and I know there are some much better knives but to a 15 year old kid, he was proud as can be of his new knife. It was damn sharp out of the box and he was well schooled in how to handle knives and guns at that age.

But at dinner later that Christmas day, his dipshit Uncle asked him what he got for Christmas, Son1 pulls out his Benchmade and of course Uncle Dipshit HAS to take a look. Son1 warns him, "Its Sharp, be careful". Uncle Dipshit proceeds to cut his thumb damn near in two and his wife has to take him to the local Urgent Care Center, on Christmas Day afternoon! Good times! :vs_lol:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

@ The Tourist; Your polished edges are always so perfect over the entire length of the blade. Do you use a jig of some type or do you do this all freehand?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> @ The Tourist; Your polished edges are always so perfect over the entire length of the blade. Do you use a jig of some type or do you do this all freehand?


Depending on the knife and distal taper, I might use three systems. However, with most bevels crooked--even from the manufacturer--I use an Edge Pro to straighten the mess.

If it works, I might keep going with it. But I also have a 3x9 Shapton and I have one of the older HandAmerican units.

In other words, I steal from everyone...

(Oh, I cheat, too. If a knife has a sloppy juncture where the blade meets the ricasso, I use diamond rods to cut my own choil. My licensed copy of the Coye fixed knife did not have a choil, but the original did, so I cut one to make them look the same. It's easier to get a stone all the way down the edge with a choil.)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm no sharpener, in fact, I think i dull them more than before. I must ask, is that scalpel sharp? Is that why you said don't touch it? (The edge).
I did pick up a decent set of stones, and have them hidden SOMEWHERE.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A garden variety doctor's scalpel is about 15,000 to 25,000 grit. That's where I run out stones and start to polish.

When 1.0 micron suspension came out--and edges started going over 100,000 we couldn't believe it. Then the PDP variants came out and we broke 600,000 grit.

Nanodiamond Slurry takes edges to 3.2 million grit. Now, that's braggin' rights, not many people need it, and certainly no one can see it with their naked eye.

But I'll bet I tune up +75% of commercial knives before I deliver them. My clients are usually very serious collectors or professional chefs.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

BADASS. When you get a knife to that 600,000 mark, does the edge still hold? Does it stay sharp.
Do you do any videos?
As stated, I think I dull my knifes, and the stone set I purchased has the angle guide, but I stashed it and haven't found it yet.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, yes, they stay sharp. You are not changing the Rc rating, you're just refining the edge.

In many cases, like jackknives for hunting trips, I use the same angle as the original manufacturer. I just polish it up so the hunter (or guide) has an easier time caping above a frozen tree-line.

I did not change the angle on that Coye licensed copy, I just polished it.


----------

